# Orion and PPI old school amps



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

These are mine, just trying to get rid of some amps I'll probably never use. If you have any questions you can PM me here or thru Ebay. Thanks.

RARE PPI Pro Mos 12 Old School Cheater Free Ship w/BIN! - eBay (item 170603646370 end time Feb-21-11 15:29:53 PST) 

Orion HCCA 250g4 Old School Cheater! Free Ship w/BIN! - eBay (item 170603638348 end time Feb-21-11 15:02:02 PST)


----------



## cbi1972 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used the same Orion amp on a pair of 10" Boston subs since 2000. Can get a bit hot in the summer, but it has thermal protection to keep you from destroying it. It really performs with low resistance loads, and it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

The Orion sold on Wednesday, I think it is going to a good home.
Pro Mos 12 still available...you know you need it!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

GLWS on PPI Promos 12


----------

